# Legit ways to work from home?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Lets help each other out here and recommend some companies that allow you to work from home.


----------



## HopelessAtLife (Aug 1, 2013)

I would be extremely interested in this as well, I hope someone replies with some suggestions.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Plz do.


----------



## Beriiel (Aug 1, 2013)

https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome

amazon mechanical turk. Yes, they're affiliated with amazon. Yes it's safe to put your personal information in.
I've only done transcription with speech ink so that's all I'll recommend. There are a lot of scams so I've only done transcription, just a fyi.

if you like to write, a blog can be a long-term investment. with affiliate ads, product sponsors, ebooks and kindle reader books there is still money to be made. (eventually.)

That's all I've ever done.


----------



## Sachinj (Jul 1, 2013)

*online form filling jobs*

Online copy and paste jobs available in internet. Nature of this work is just copy the given content and paste that text content into online forms. For doing this each copy paste work you will be get income. It is one of the easy and simple jobs available in internet.
online form filling jobs


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Cloudcrowd is a crowdsourcing program, which is ideal for everyone who is from an english speaking country. You work in a facebook application, so you will need one fb account if you don't. They pay via Paypal every next business day automatically, even for 0.01$.

You have to register, take a credential test and if you pass, find a task to work on. There are tasks like edit documents, write product description etc. You can earn 100$-1000$ every month. Please register only if your native language is english. Otherwise, you will waste your time. 
The tasks are being updated frequently, so log-in every day or just check their twitter page for job updates.
Register here :

Cloudcrowd - Complete Tasks & Get Paid


----------

